# 9mm



## ddenatale (Feb 4, 2014)

Any suggestions for a 9mm 1911?
Looking for something affordable (under $1200.00).


----------



## AdamSmith (Dec 18, 2013)

The CZ 75 is your best bet. They cost under $1000 yes.

CZ 75 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

CZ 75 B | CZ-USA


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

He said 1911.

Sure. I have a Springfield Armory 1911 A1 in 9mm and it's a fine piece.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Spr...ic.html%3Fb%3D8%26f%3D21%26t%3D365847;816;500


----------



## ronin11 (Oct 16, 2013)

My input would be for one of the Springfield's in the 1911 platform, 9mm: the EMP (which I have) or the Loaded; My experience with Springfield's customer service was outstanding and really a no questions asked polciy and I am reasonabally sure the warranty is transferable (follows the gun). The above post is right on the money, as well...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

ronin11 said:


> My input would be for one of the Springfield's in the 1911 platform, 9mm: the EMP (which I have) or the Loaded; My experience with Springfield's customer service was outstanding and really a no questions asked polciy and I am reasonabally sure the warranty is transferable (follows the gun). The above post is right on the money, as well...


My 9mm Springfield 1911 has had around $400 of mods done to it. It was in that state when I bought it.


----------

